# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث: گفى بالمرء كذبا أن يحدث بكل ما سمع

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


شرح حديث: كفى بالمرء كذبا أن يحدث بكل ما سمع [صححه الألباني]


..

يعني أن الإنسان إذا صار يحدث بكل ما سمع من غير تثبت وتأن، فإنه يكون عرضة للكذب، وهذا هو الواقع

ولهذا يجيء إليك بعض الناس يقولون: صار كذا وكذا،

ثم إذا بحثت وجدت أنه لم يكن،

أو يأتي إليك ويقول: قال فلان كذا وكذا،

فإذا بحثت وجدته لم يقل،

وأعظم شيء أن يكون هذا فيما يتعلق بحكم الله وشريعته بأن يكذب على الله

فيقول في القرآن برأيه ويفسر القرآن بغير ما أراد الله

أو يكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: قال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم كذا . وهو كاذب، أو ينقل حديثا يرى أنه كذب وهو لم يكذبه ولكن  يقول: قال فلان كذا وكذا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يرى أنه كذب  فإنه يكون أحد الكاذبين كما بين ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

ويزداد إثم التقول إذا تشبع الإنسان بما لم يعط،

كما في حديث المرأة أنها يكون لها ضرة يعني زوجة أخرى مع زوجها  فتقول إن زوجي أعطاني كذا وأعطاني كذا وهي كاذبة، لكن تريد أن تراغم ( تغيظ  ) ضرتها وتفسدها على زوجها، فهذا كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور أي كذب .


والله أعلم


الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
شرح رياض الصالحين - باب الحث على التثبت فيما يقوله ويحكيه

----------

